

Review my app: GroupDocs.com – Share, View, Sign, Compare and Convert Documents - codeporting
http://groupdocs.com/

======
zachc
Why did you choose to copy <http://simple.com/> ?

I don't think the design really fits your service.

~~~
derekhgroupdocs
Hi Zach, Thanks for taking the time to comment, This is the first version of
our website, which was put together under a very tight deadline. We're in the
process of completely redesigning the look and feel of the site (and also the
underlying apps), the new look should be live in the next 4-6 weeks. The new
design is fully responsive and optimised for the majority of screen sizes,
when we put it live I'll be sure to post up here to get some more feedback :)
Cheers, Derek

------
philipmorg
The landing page for your app is visually appealing, but it focuses on
features instead of value. The closest thing to a value statement that appears
above the fold on your site is this: "Our easy to use collaboration platform
has been built to allow you to work with your documents how you want and need
them." But even this statement is quite vague.

If you can answer the following question in the first screen of your landing
page, you'll make it easier for potential customers to become actual
customers: "How will this app make my life better?"

I'd be happy to help you answer that question for your customers:
<http://www.hnofficehours.com/profile/philipmorg/>

------
dmils4
Hey, real nice landing page. There's a bit of confusion in that your example
doc is a tax form (which isn't typically a document you would collaborate on).
Some users may be confused into thinking this is a rightsignature/echosign
alternative.

Also - I'd probably add an about us page. Might just be me, but websites
without an identity make me skeptical why the site was created. I see you guys
have posted a blog post but adding something about yourselves can't hurt -
especially when you're planning on dealing with people's sensitive info (again
- going off the tax form example).

When did you launch this? There's a ton of functionality here - seems pretty
well built out.

------
aik
I'm confused by the sign-up form. "Just in-case I ever forget my password, my
email address is..."

yet an e-mail address is required for logging in. Seems like it's more than
"just in-case...".

~~~
derekhgroupdocs
Hi There, Thanks for taking the time to comment, the new design has a more
standard registration form as part of the overall design. Cheers, Derek

------
pooriaazimi
I don't have time to test the actual _app_ right now (it seems like a great
service). So my only review could be about the front page, which is pretty,
but the _features_ animation (images fading & sliding in) is not implemented
well. the previous image fades very slowly and for no apparent reason, every
time a new image slides in, my browser lags (it could be my browser though;
Safari 5.2 beta).

Also, I think your sample documents are not good examples of what your app can
do, and a couple of them (1st, 2nd) are kinda low resolution.

~~~
devs1010
I agree... cut out the animation, its too distracting and just as you start to
read one page it changes to the next, I would recommend a clean, concise tab
that explains what features the app has and why I would want to start using it

~~~
derekhgroupdocs
Hi There, Thank you both for your comments, this was something that we also
flagged to be removed in the new design. GroupDocs marketing website v2.0
definitely wont have any distracting auto-scrolling moments. Cheers, Derek

~~~
devs1010
Cool, yeah I actually tried clicking on one of the screens without realizing
it was just an image, would be cool to have a screen where you can start
interacting with right away.. good luck with your endeavor

~~~
derekhgroupdocs
That's actually something that I was thinking about doing, allowing users to
play with the interface without actually creating an account, similar to what
stripe do on their dashboard

------
ecaroth
Looks cool... technically, do you mind telling us how you handle
parsing/processing the documents w/ your web viewer? Google docs, etc?

------
dools
Can I use this to sign any document? (ie. in the same way that Preview allows
you to sign documents now in Lion).

~~~
derekhgroupdocs
Hi there, thanks for you comment, currently the signature app operates by
providing a platform for handling the full e-signature process, in a similar
fashion to echosign and rightsignature.

------
vadivelk
Why do i need to _specifically_ use groupdocs.com? Atleast 3 answers please.

